# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Looking to move into the wilderness and live off of the land?

## intothewildsearch

I am looking for individuals and/or families who are thinking about (or already doing so) making the transition to move into the wild and live solely off of the land!  

My name is Liz and I work for a production company in Los Angeles that is currently developing a new documentary series (for a major network) to help tell the stories and deliver the messages of people who are making the decision, or have made the decision to leave society and go into the wild! 

Whether you making the choice for spiritual reason, environmental reasons, monetary reason or just because you are fed up with society and enjoy the solitude, I'd love to hear more about your incredibly, refreshing lifestyle! 

Please call or email me anytime to further discuss!

Thank you!

Best, 
Liz 
Talent Coordinator, Development  
Office: 310-566-6213

----------


## kyratshooter

Again???

Good luck with that!

Seems like a bunch of the folks that respond to these offers wind up in jail or are forced into mental hospitals.  

How is yours any different from the last 50 that have been here?

----------


## Sarge47

> I am looking for individuals and/or families who are thinking about (or already doing so) making the transition to move into the wild and live solely off of the land!  
> 
> My name is Liz and I work for a production company in Los Angeles that is currently developing a new documentary series (for a major network) to help tell the stories and deliver the messages of people who are making the decision, or have made the decision to leave society and go into the wild! 
> 
> Whether you making the choice for spiritual reason, environmental reasons, monetary reason or just because you are fed up with society and enjoy the solitude, I'd love to hear more about your incredibly, refreshing lifestyle! 
> 
> Please call or email me anytime to further discuss!
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


We have many on here who want to do that very thing so you just might get some calls.  What does this gig pay?  You get paid, right?  The sponsors take good care of you and yours, so what do these guys get except the opportunity for you to go into the cutting room after shooting and make a fool out of them on National TV?  Cody Lundin, star of Dual Survival, blew the whistle on this sort of thing sometime back!  Anyway, good luck with that!     :Cool2:

----------


## Sourdough

I'll do it if I get full final edit rights. But not if it is some producer wants to tell me what to say and do.

----------


## Sarge47

> I'll do it if I get full final edit rights. But not if it is some producer wants to tell me what to say and do.


SD, hold out for indoor plumbing and a date with a cute starlet!     :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Sourdough

> SD, hold out for indoor plumbing and a date with a cute starlet!



"Good LUCK with That"..........Hehehehehehehe

----------


## Sarge47

Furthermore, if anybody truly fit the profile, then they would abhor all facets of society, including reality TV, right?  So who in their right mind would go on there if they truly wanted to get *COMPLETELY* away from society?  Once your mug is plastered on National TV it will be plastered all over the internet!    Seems self defeating to me.     :Cool2: 


pssst, SD; in TV lingo, "final editing rights" is translated to "creative control!"      :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Seniorman

I'm sure the lady will get a bunch of calls.  Afterall, many, many people want to be on teeeveeee.

"Look, Ma, I'm in the movies!"  :Cool2: 

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

Liz....if you see Jeff Protst around Hollywood......give him a message for me......

I still waiting to be called as the token 'old guy" on the original "Survivor".....39 days, with a bunch of hotties, get voted off first, so as I can hang out at the hotel, sipping them there little drinks with the unbrellas in them,....for 38 more days....

Oh, yeah,........Good luck with that.

----------


## Rick

Thank you for posting, Liz. If anyone is interested just click on her user name and select Send Email.

----------


## karatediver

> SD, hold out for indoor plumbing and a date with a cute starlet!


If Scarlett Johansson is available then sign me up but she has to wear that same outfit she wore in The Avengers.

----------


## Graf

If your off the grid or thinking of going off grid why would you participate in a TV show. LOL doesn't make sense all you will get are idiots with a "look at me" complex. A true recluse would never do it. But good luck with that everyone has a job to do.

----------


## Rick

Jeese, guys, cut the gal some slack. There are tons of survival shows that have been on the air featuring "everyday" folks. There are probably three a week that come on here and want to go into the wild and live. Here's their chance and they can get paid for it.

----------


## Celticwarrior

I remember one of the producers from the Doomsday Preppers show coming over on ST's website before it went into production, looking for candidates. So this kind of solicitation COULD pan out into some sort of tv deal, if you are willing to give up your privacy, tell all your secrets, and as has been stated, give them the right to portray you however they wish to get ratings. Shows like Top Model, Big Brother and so on have been shown in various tell-alls to have edited sequences to portray certain people as 'the bad guy' and others as 'the hero' simply to boost ratings, even though people on the set say that isn't how things really were at all. Others have been coerced into 'acting' a certain way so that they can add drama to the show. Be warned. For a show like DDP, I can't believe people who are real preppers, buying shelters and supplies and such, would ever really want the entire world to know their name, their state, and sometimes pics of their HOUSES. Seems counterproductive to me. However, a show about self-reliance and homesteading might be different. Maybe someone like that wouldn't mind publicity. Won't be me, that's all.

----------


## crashdive123

Since this is the most popular wilderness survival site on the net, it stands to reason that these sort of requests will come in quite often.  I really do wish that people would stop "poo-pooing" them and let somebody that might truly be interested proceed without fear of being ridiculed by other members.

Here was an opportunity missed by forum members.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=dual+survivor

----------


## Sarge47

> Since this is the most popular wilderness survival site on the net, it stands to reason that these sort of requests will come in quite often.  I really do wish that people would stop "poo-pooing" them and let somebody that might truly be interested proceed without fear of being ridiculed by other members.
> 
> Here was an opportunity missed by forum members.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=dual+survivor


Yes Crash, and Cody Lundin was picked for that one.  If you visit his website he'll tell you the down-side of all of that.  As for Doomsday Preppers, nobody that goes on that show gets paid!  They're also made to look like idiots.  So I'll "poo-poo" them all I want.  TDW is on another forum where a lot of these people that were on these types of shows are members.  Everyone on there that went on one says that they're really sorry that they got involved.  The party girl on DDP reported that one of the producers offered her a thousand dollars to kill one of her cats on camera.  The producers deny that, but who knows.  All of them say they had to do it for free!  So forget the "paycheck angle!"  Most of them have said that if they knew how the shows were going to be cut that they would have never went on.  Don't forget the hillbilly that had all of his guns taken away after his show aired People are free to make their choices, I just feel that they should know as much as possible up front.  You can believe that those that made the episodes got a nice paycheck, and why not when the actors work for free!     :Cool2:

----------


## brotherjohn

I think man tracker would be a fun one to do but I'm a bit too low key and ego free to feed the ratings monster

seeing the worstestness in a "real" person makes us feel better about our own fails , misery loves company so we tune in each week just to visit...

----------


## natertot

> If Scarlett Johansson is available then sign me up but she has to wear that same outfit she wore in The Avengers.


I agree! Good luck with that! :Ladysman:

----------


## Winnie

Dear intothewildsearch,

Here are the latest members wishing to live in the wild and all that jazz. Perhaps you could pm them and discuss their plans.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...going-to-be-ok

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...the-wilderness

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...or-3-months%29

If you use the search function there are many more who have the same death wish and I'm sure you could find someone to help you out.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yes Crash, and Cody Lundin was picked for that one.  If you visit his website he'll tell you the down-side of all of that.  As for Doomsday Preppers, nobody that goes on that show gets paid!  They're also made to look like idiots.  So I'll "poo-poo" them all I want.  TDW is on another forum where a lot of these people that were on these types of shows are members.  Everyone on there that went on one says that they're really sorry that they got involved.  The party girl on DDP reported that one of the producers offered her a thousand dollars to kill one of her cats on camera.  The producers deny that, but who knows.  All of them say they had to do it for free!  So forget the "paycheck angle!"  Most of them have said that if they knew how the shows were going to be cut that they would have never went on.  Don't forget the hillbilly that had all of his guns taken away after his show aired People are free to make their choices, I just feel that they should know as much as possible up front.  You can believe that those that made the episodes got a nice paycheck, and why not when the actors work for free!


My point was......every time one of these producers is searching for talent for these types of shows, we always get members ridiculing the OP and asking questions.  This does two things IMO - it turns off those that may have a real interest in possible participation.  Additionally, it asks questions to the OP where no response will likely be forthcoming.  These people do not participate in forums, but rather use them as one of their tools in their talent search.  If members truly do have questions, they would be better served to use the contact information that is provided.

My comments had nothing to do with receiving a paycheck.  Sometimes people do things for the pure enjoyment or excitement of it.

----------


## Rick

We've had a number of posts, some lately, that talk about supporting those that want to do this very thing. We should be embracing these talent searches, IMHO, instead of berating them. Whether payment is made or not is between those that choose to participate and those putting the shows together. If someone is interested then go for it. At least take the time to discuss with her and find out the details. I would LOVE to see a show of YCC and beekeeping, asemery on net making or many of you on knife making. Folks like SD, Wildwoman and others bring a lot to the table in this type of setting.

----------


## kyratshooter

What is happening here?  I have never seen you guys side with one of these scams, espically after the Doomsday Prepper fiasco.

Hey Joe, get a little closer to the edge of the cliff, you'll enjoy the trip down and you will learn all kinds of new things about bowel evacuation!

----------


## wildWoman

> I'll do it if I get full final edit rights. But not if it is some producer wants to tell me what to say and do.


Sourdough has an excellent point. Shows have to sell, so usually, no matter how skilled or down to earth the participants actually are, the scenes get edited in such a way and underlaid with a commentary that creates a false sense of danger for the viewer. Same is true for most books and articles about wilderness living. 

Most publishers, movie makers and TV people want to portray wilderness as a tough, dangerous place to live where you can fall prey to a bear (and the wolves, of course!) at any given moment, where building a cabin is pretended to be this amazing, almost impossible to duplicate feat, where you have to be constantly on edge - because unfortunately, that kind of stuff sells, although it's far removed from reality. In reality, wilderness living is no more dangerous (I'd say it's a lot less dangerous) than living in a city, and IMO overall less challenging (if you have the basic set of skills which is easy to come by). But that's not what people want to hear.

----------


## Rick

It is what it is. I've never had a problem with a producer coming on here. I often have problems with some of the clientele that go on the show. Especially the Doomsday stuff for all the reasons previously posted. WW is right. You have to go in with your eyes open but I wouldn't call it a scam. It's a TV show. No different that Operation Repo or WWE. It's staged for TV and entertainment via advertising dollars. Not for education.

----------


## Sarge47

Okay, I surrender.     :Surrender: 

Attention members.  Any member wanting to try to get on this program go for it.  Be advised, however, of the following:

1.)  You probably won't get paid.

2.)  There's a very good chance you're going to come off looking like an idiot.

3.)  If you show off all of your survival preps the Government as well as really bad people are more than likely taking notes!

Now, if you still wish to go on you have my blessing and I'm wishing you the best of luck!  At least you might know what to expect!    :Cowboy:

----------


## Sarge47

> What is happening here?  I have never seen you guys side with one of these scams, espically after the Doomsday Prepper fiasco.
> 
> Hey Joe, get a little closer to the edge of the cliff, you'll enjoy the trip down and you will learn all kinds of new things about bowel evacuation!


It's like this Kyrat...good entertainment is hard to come by these days!     :Laugh:

----------


## Sourdough

If they had their heads out of their butts the producers would interview people like myself, WildWoman, Dogman, and many others.

----------


## crashdive123

They can't interview them if you only crap about their shows here and don't contact them.  It's kind of like winning the lottery......it helps to buy a ticket.

----------


## Seniorman

As several have noted, these "reality" shows are about entertainment in a show business medium.  It is not called "show business" for nothing. It is a business to make money.  

The very premise of "story telling"  -- and the reality shows also "tell a story" but in a different format than a standard dramatic or comedy teeeveee show or movie -- involves constant conflict and resolution, with a beginning, middle, and end.  Therefore, if there is no conflict between the participants (actors), there is no resolution, therefore nothing but boring instruction, and that ain't hardly gonna sell in a teeeveee market.

A prime example is the myriad You Tube "instructional" videos on "Hi guys.  Here's how to build a fire, sling a tarp, build a shelter, test a knife/axe, boil a pot of water, tie a square knot,  ..." ad infinitum, ad nauseum. A tremendous number of them are so boring and repetitious they can easily act as an effective sleeping pill. 

The production company filming a "reality" show is filming it to make money, not to educate people how to bust around out in the boonies. That's why they are written,  directed, and controlled with a shooting schedule, at a professional level.

If a person wants to be on teeeveee and is willing to participate, the producers will accomodate him ... or her.  But it is going to be within the producer's, director's, and writer's  format, not the participant's.   

No show producer is going to make a "boring" show if he can help it.  Without that previously determined and directed "conflict and resolution" and staged scenarios between his actors and their environment, he's just making more expensive, but as boring, You Tude videos.

Obviously those of us who love to bust around out in the boonies can watch a reality show and scream at the teeeveee set, "THAT'S THE WRONG WAY TO DO IT!!! THAT'S DOWNRIGHT STUPID!!  YOU'LL DIE DOING THAT STUFF THAT WAY!!!"  Well and good, but again, be aware the show is nothing more than entertainment.  If you want "instruction" go to You Tube, or buy some of the instructional videos from Ron Hood's company, or Les Stroud, or Ray Mears, or Mors K., etc.  If you want a good laugh, watch the reality shows and always keep in mind, it's Show* Business*.

If one doesn't want to watch a particular show, just remember where the "Off" button is on the remote.

As I posted earlier, many people want to be on teeeveee, so I have no doubt that Liz, the OP, will receive many responses to her offer.  I hope her company is successful.  Afterall, I'm a strict capitalist.   :Yes: 

S.M.

----------


## Rick

And most are independent film producers trying to sell an idea to a network. If it doesn't have entertainment value then it won't sell in Peoria. No one will salute it if you run it up the flagpole. After all, it's not rocket science. You just have to hit the ground running and get your ducks in a row. Sorry, I was just blue skying it there for a minute.

----------


## hunter63

Wow do ya think maybe a couple of more buzz words would help.....?

----------


## Sarge47

> Wow do ya think maybe a couple of more buzz words would help.....?


Hunter might be interested if he could co-star with Ruth!     :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

Did I mention that I think Ruth is Hot!...lately?

----------


## Rick

> ya think maybe a couple of more buzz words would help.....?




Naw. I wouldn't want to shoot the puppy or appear to be bottom fishing. I was just trying to give a heads up to the desk jockeys about the shows. You don't think I shifted any paradigms do you?

----------


## crashdive123

> Naw. I wouldn't want to shoot the puppy or appear to be bottom fishing. I was just trying to give a heads up to the desk jockeys about the shows. You don't think I shifted any paradigms do you?


Nah.  I'd say you're creating a new synergy with your outside the box thinking that should bring a good ROI with the distinct possibility that such forward looking ideas could cause this place to go viral, which of course would result in 24/7 branding that could be leveraged into a unique market position.

----------


## hunter63

Well shut the front door,!..... Don't drink the cool aid.....I hope you stayed on the page, cause you are out of the lines.....Buzz, buzz,buzz....OMG.

----------


## Rick

'Zactly. That's what the TV producers do. It's their bread and butter.

----------


## crashdive123

Those guys and gals are just the salt of the earth.

----------


## Sarge47

T'was Brillig, and the slithy troves did gyre and gimble in the wabe... :Sneaky2:

----------


## brotherjohn

why outsource the talent? you all should do your own show

----------


## Rick

Well....we could knife and fork it see if that's feasible. Wouldn't want to kick a dead whale down the beach or come off like a show pony.

----------


## Sarge47

> Well....we could knife and fork it see if that's feasible. Wouldn't want to kick a dead whale down the beach or come off like a show pony.


Rick's got my vote for the front man...he knows the lingo!     :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

After it's all said and done, more has been said than done.

----------


## Rick

Well that put a moose on the table now didn't it? Now we're all behind the curve.

----------


## BENESSE

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.

----------


## Sarge47

*

Suppose you screeve, or go cheap-jack?
  Or fake the broads? or fig a nag?
Or thimble-rig? or knap a yack?
  Or pitch a snide? or smash a rag?
  Suppose you duff? or nose and lag?
Or get the straight, and land your pot?
  How do you melt the multy swag?
Booze and the blowens cop the lot.
Fiddle, or fence, or mace, or mack;
  Or moskeneer or flash the drag;
Dead-lurk a crib, or do a crack;
  Pad with a slang, or chuck a f*g;
  Bonnet, or tout, or mump and gag;
Rattle the tats, or mark the spot
  You cannot bank a single stag;
Booze and the blowens cop the lot.
Suppose you try a different tack,
  And on the square you flash your flag?
At penny-a-lining make your whack,
  Or with the mummers mug and gag?
  For nix, for nix the dibbs you bag
At any graft, no matter what!
  Your merry goblins soon stravag:
Booze and the blowens cop the lot.
It’s up-the-spout and Charley-Wag
  With wipes and tickers and what not!
Until the squeezer nips your scrag,
  Booze and the blowens cop the lot.  



*

----------


## Celticwarrior

I applaud your meme. It sets a new benchmark and forces us to consider a new paradigm. Every dog has his day.

----------


## finallyME

> I'll do it if I get full final edit rights. But not if it is some producer wants to tell me what to say and do.


Make sure to get a new door on the outhouse out of the deal.  Maybe some more geese.  :Wink:

----------


## finallyME

> I am looking for individuals and/or families who are thinking about (or already doing so) making the transition to move into the wild and live solely off of the land!  
> 
> My name is Liz and I work for a production company in Los Angeles that is currently developing a new documentary series (for a major network) to help tell the stories and deliver the messages of people who are making the decision, or have made the decision to leave society and go into the wild! 
> 
> Whether you making the choice for spiritual reason, environmental reasons, monetary reason or just because you are fed up with society and enjoy the solitude, I'd love to hear more about your incredibly, refreshing lifestyle! 
> 
> Please call or email me anytime to further discuss!
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Well, I am thinking about it, and have made the decision.  Everything is still in my mind.  Will that work?  You can come and interview me.  I haven't done anything yet, just thought about it.  But, I am willing to tell you all about it.

----------


## BENESSE

> Well, I am thinking about it, and have made the decision. * Everything is still in my mind*.  Will that work?  You can come and interview me.  I haven't done anything yet, just thought about it.  But, I am willing to tell you all about it.


If you don't mind, it don't matter.

----------


## crashdive123

Now, now....gotta credit sources.  http://www.fromoldbooks.org/Farmer-M...oss-coves.html

----------


## Sarge47

> Now, now....gotta credit sources.  http://www.fromoldbooks.org/Farmer-M...oss-coves.html


Ricky J., the great card man, uses this in his act "Ricky J. and his 52 Assistants," which was shown on HBO a number of years back!  I couldn't resist putting it on here because I didn't think anybody reading it would know an old French poem, which had been translated, rife with street slang of the day, if they heard it!  Nice job Crash!     :W00t:

----------


## hunter63

Here I thought you made it up your self??????

----------


## intothewildsearch

Hey guys! Just went through read all your responses.  I have attempted to responded to the ones that were more direct questions at me. We are developing a new series that attempts to tell the stories of those involved--it may not be for everyone (as I understand people being dubious of tv shows in general), but for those who it may be for I would love to hear your stories. 




> Again???
> 
> Good luck with that!
> 
> Seems like a bunch of the folks that respond to these offers wind up in jail or are forced into mental hospitals.  
> 
> How is yours any different from the last 50 that have been here?


I am offering an opportunity to those who may want to tell their story.  I am not trying to be revolutionary in any way. 




> We have many on here who want to do that very thing so you just might get some calls.  What does this gig pay?  You get paid, right?  The sponsors take good care of you and yours, so what do these guys get except the opportunity for you to go into the cutting room after shooting and make a fool out of them on National TV?  Cody Lundin, star of Dual Survival, blew the whistle on this sort of thing sometime back!  Anyway, good luck with that!


The gig is paid if chosen to be part of the series, the amount is to be determined based on your story, your personality, and your enthusiasm in telling your story. 





> Furthermore, if anybody truly fit the profile, then they would abhor all facets of society, including reality TV, right?  So who in their right mind would go on there if they truly wanted to get *COMPLETELY* away from society?  Once your mug is plastered on National TV it will be plastered all over the internet!    Seems self defeating to me.    :cool2
> 
> 
> pssst, SD; in TV lingo, "final editing rights" is translated to "creative control!"


I understand your point and then the show would not be for them, but there are some people who wish to get their story out as to encourage others to do the same and it is those people that we are looking for!




> Dear intothewildsearch,
> 
> Here are the latest members wishing to live in the wild and all that jazz. Perhaps you could pm them and discuss their plans.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...going-to-be-ok
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...the-wilderness
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...or-3-months%29
> ...


Thank you for this! I will attempt to reach out to them!




> Okay, I surrender.    
> 
> Attention members.  Any member wanting to try to get on this program go for it.  Be advised, however, of the following:
> 
> 1.)  You probably won't get paid.
> 
> 2.)  There's a very good chance you're going to come off looking like an idiot.
> 
> 3.)  If you show off all of your survival preps the Government as well as really bad people are more than likely taking notes!
> ...


None of this is accurate, but your concern is noted  :Smile: .




> Well, I am thinking about it, and have made the decision.  Everything is still in my mind.  Will that work?  You can come and interview me.  I haven't done anything yet, just thought about it.  But, I am willing to tell you all about it.


Yes, absolutely! Email me at LizDcasting@gmail.com and I would love to speak with you!

----------


## Sarge47

> None of this is accurate, but your concern is noted .


Hmmm, a TV producer making a statement..he wouldn't lie, would he?  Of course not!      :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

He might, but I'm sure that she didn't.  Why can't we let people investigate this without trying to chase them off first?

----------


## Sarge47

> He might, but I'm sure that she didn't.  Why can't we let people investigate this without trying to chase them off first?


Past shows like this have disrupted lives and marriages.  Even one reality show titled "Extreme couponing" was cut without her knowledge beforehand to make a housewife appear selfish and greedy when such was not her intent.  Her status with her neighbors was greatly diminished and her marriage was in jeopardy as a result.  Why should I keep silent when the threat of this does exist?  Shouldn't the membership be made aware?  I feel as strongly about my view on it as you do yours.  Here's what Cody Lundin writes about these types of shows on his website:

http://www.codylundin.com/survive_tv.html    Pretty strong stuff!     :Ohmy: 

I don't see anything wrong with advising the membership to use caution when considering these shows instead of letting them find out the hard way.

----------


## crashdive123

Whatever.  I'm done with this.

----------


## Celticwarrior

People here are adults (presumably) and free to make their own determinations based on their lives, their desires, and their levels of trust. It is a fine thing that people here are skeptical and want to protect others from what might be a catastrophic mistake, but it is THEIRS TO MAKE. If you don't trust this woman, or Hollywood in general, that's great. Don't sign up. If someone here wants to actively pursue this 'opportunity' and goes into it with their eyes open, then so be it. Making this producer sound like one of Satan's lapdogs or the entire idea of going and doing a reality show as being completely ridiculous just isn't fair. I have known a number of producers and directors when I lived in California, and (given the fact they were in California and in show business!) they were usually regular, decent enough folks. Sure there were the money grubbing lowlifes, but you could say that about plastic surgeons, lawyers, stock brokers, corporate vp's, etc. Vilifying this producer for imagined wrongs and predicted horrors that might await any contestant with no empirical data to back that up isn't fair. I don't personally plan on opening myself and my life up to such scrutiny on national tv, but that is MY decision. Sabotaging someone else's chance at happiness or 15 minutes of fame isn't very neighborly. Concern, caring, warning, and giving folks a devil's advocate point of view is all well and good, but we should let them make their own choices and let this producer give them that opportunity.  *steps off soapbox*

----------


## Rick

Thank you, Celticwarrior. That was a very good post. 

My suggestion....If you are interested, talk to her. It costs you nothing to investigate it.

----------


## Sarge47

> People here are adults (presumably) and free to make their own determinations based on their lives, their desires, and their levels of trust. It is a fine thing that people here are skeptical and want to protect others from what might be a catastrophic mistake, but it is THEIRS TO MAKE. If you don't trust this woman, or Hollywood in general, that's great. Don't sign up. If someone here wants to actively pursue this 'opportunity' and goes into it with their eyes open, then so be it. Making this producer sound like one of Satan's lapdogs or the entire idea of going and doing a reality show as being completely ridiculous just isn't fair. I have known a number of producers and directors when I lived in California, and (given the fact they were in California and in show business!) they were usually regular, decent enough folks. Sure there were the money grubbing lowlifes, but you could say that about plastic surgeons, lawyers, stock brokers, corporate vp's, etc. Vilifying this producer for imagined wrongs and predicted horrors that might await any contestant with no empirical data to back that up isn't fair. I don't personally plan on opening myself and my life up to such scrutiny on national tv, but that is MY decision. Sabotaging someone else's chance at happiness or 15 minutes of fame isn't very neighborly. Concern, caring, warning, and giving folks a devil's advocate point of view is all well and good, but we should let them make their own choices and let this producer give them that opportunity.  *steps off soapbox*


Yes, CW, they are indeed adults and will make up their minds, probably regardless of what I have to say.  Even you and Crash aren't "rolling over" based on my comments and I think that says it all.  However, I still want to sound a warning.  Even Cody states that he had to decide to write what he needed to write despite the fact that it would "piss some people off!"  My wife belongs to several other forums and gets the 411 from folks that have been there and were promised certain things by the reality show producers that were never forthcoming. Some paid a stiff price for their "15 minutes of fame."  If some on here wish to try it out, fine.  However it's like "Caveat Emptor," or "let the buyer beware."  Only this time it would apply to the willing participant.  Please note that the producer wrote in regard to this statement of mine:  

"_3.) If you show off all of your survival preps the Government as well as really bad people are more than likely taking notes!"
_
"None of this is accurate, but your concern is noted."

Some "bad" types have come onto those forums my wife is on stating that they ARE taking notes and in the event of a nasty scenario they now know where to go to find provisions that can be had for the taking.  I think that it IS accurate, as was the story of the Hillbilly on Doomsday Preppers in Tennessee  who had his guns taken away from him by his local government shortly after his episode aired.  Do you think what I wrote is inaccurate?  We all know what happened to gun owners by PETA during Hurricane Katrina, why give out anymore info than you have to?  That's the warning I'm putting out and it not INACCURATE.  (Hands soapbox back to CW.)   :Sailor:

----------


## Rick

But....the show has nothing to do with prepping or where you keep anything. It's about those that want to live in the wilderness. 

And comparing anyone on the planet to Mr. Sarti is really apples and oranges. That "Hillbilly" had more than a couple of screws loose to begin with.

----------


## Sarge47

> But....the show has nothing to do with prepping or where you keep anything. It's about those that want to live in the wilderness. 
> 
> And comparing anyone on the planet to Mr. Sarti is really apples and oranges. That "Hillbilly" had more than a couple of screws loose to begin with.


My point is that promises are often made that are not kept, and Mr. Sarti still had rights, however the media was his downfall.  True, this show, while not addressing prepping or where goods are stored, will, however, show where people will live in an attempt to leave society.  And not only does that leave a signature that might defeat the purpose of what they're trying to accomplish, they will also have provisions available that might interest the dregs of society that feed off of the efforts of others.  However, the final decision is up to them.  I only ask that anybody not taking my word on this read what Cody wrote about the reality genre and what it's really all about.  Remember, any monies promised will be dependent on how the producers view what you say and do.  So, yes, I consider it to be a matter of trust.  It's up to you guys, you know where I stand.  Do what you will.  If you do I hope I'm totally wrong, that would be the best news I could possibly hope for.  But I know from experience how things like this can go awry.  If Ken were here I know that he'd advise you of getting a lawyer to go over all of the contracts and such to protect yourself.  SD had the right idea, creative control.   :Sailor:

----------


## Rick

If Ken were here his post would have to be moved. Again.

----------


## Sarge47

> If Ken were here his post would have to be moved. Again.


Yeah, okay.

----------


## Celticwarrior

Lundin may have his reservations about reality tv now, but it didn't stop him from cashing their paychecks, accepting one assignment after another all over the world, and making a decent living off the survival minded folks who took his courses and bought his books based on his newfound fame as a reality show survival guru. Whatever Cody says, he is as mercenary as anyone else, and has made sure to parlay his Dual Survivor gig into a lot more money, tv appearances, and other niceties than he would have had otherwise. I am no fan of CL, and I found "When All Hell Breaks Loose" to be a giant waste of money and a not-even-trying-to-be-subtle advertisement for "98.6 Degrees" and not much else. I've never made any bones about the fact that I think he is very limited in his survival knowledge and experience, andthat while he's within that framework he may be a genius, but take him out of that environment, and he was lost other than BASIC skills. Canterbury carried him through environment after environment where he openly admitted he had no working knowledge of that type of locale. While he might have some bitterness over various aspects of selling his soul to the 'Man' to have an international audience for his 'gems of wisdom', so far we don't know if he will definitely not be back on Season 3 or if he might wind up with yet another survival show of his own. I find it hard to believe he would just up and retire back to his eco-friendly Arizona house and never again grace our tv screens. Time will tell, I suppose, but I wouldn't be betting on his fading into the desert sunset any time soon, regardless of his opinions about Reality TV.

----------


## Sarge47

> Lundin may have his reservations about reality tv now, but it didn't stop him from cashing their paychecks, accepting one assignment after another all over the world, and making a decent living off the survival minded folks who took his courses and bought his books based on his newfound fame as a reality show survival guru. Whatever Cody says, he is as mercenary as anyone else, and has made sure to parlay his Dual Survivor gig into a lot more money, tv appearances, and other niceties than he would have had otherwise. I am no fan of CL, and I found "When All Hell Breaks Loose" to be a giant waste of money and a not-even-trying-to-be-subtle advertisement for "98.6 Degrees" and not much else. I've never made any bones about the fact that I think he is very limited in his survival knowledge and experience, andthat while he's within that framework he may be a genius, but take him out of that environment, and he was lost other than BASIC skills. Canterbury carried him through environment after environment where he openly admitted he had no working knowledge of that type of locale. While he might have some bitterness over various aspects of selling his soul to the 'Man' to have an international audience for his 'gems of wisdom', so far we don't know if he will definitely not be back on Season 3 or if he might wind up with yet another survival show of his own. I find it hard to believe he would just up and retire back to his eco-friendly Arizona house and never again grace our tv screens. Time will tell, I suppose, but I wouldn't be betting on his fading into the desert sunset any time soon, regardless of his opinions about Reality TV.


And where's David Canterbury now?  Even Crashdive has come out against the man because he falsifyed his military records.  Cody Lundin is using the show to advertise his books and school, true, however that was not my point, only that the Reality TV industry cannot be trusted.  He goes on to say that he knows how the game is played, who on here does for certain?  Why do you think that the producers of said show can be trusted?
 :Ohmy:

----------


## BENESSE

My sentiments, to exactly, CW.

----------


## Sarge47

> ...so far we don't know if he will definitely not be back on Season 3 or if he might wind up with yet another survival show of his own.


You must have missed what I posted elsewhere from his FB page, anyway I DO respect the man's survival knowledge and hold him up as more of an expert than anyone else on this forum.  I think that you and I are going to have to "agree to disagree" on this whole subject as we're not getting anywhere with it.   :Nod:

----------


## Celticwarrior

> And where's David Canterbury now?  Even Crashdive has come out against the man because he falsifyed his military records.  Cody Lundin is using the show to advertise his books and school, true, however that was not my point, only that the Reality TV industry cannot be trusted.  He goes on to say that he knows how the game is played, who on here does for certain?  Why do you think that the producers of said show can be trusted?


While I am aware of the allegations against Canterbury from places like BCUSA and such, based solely on information from his service records as provided by the Freedom of Information Act (which as we all know does NOT contain sensitive information, and may not have a complete record for a particular soldier or sailor, just what is considered ok for public consumption), I did not serve with the man, nor do I know him personally, so I cannot attest to whether he is or is not lying about some of his service claims. Most likely he is 'padding his resume' in a way that most civilians wouldn't understand. For example, claiming to be a Ranger could be saying outright that he is a member of the cadre in the 75th (1st or 2nd Batt.) and has passed training and gotten his tab. However, if what he actually SAID was that he attended Ranger school (lots of people do, and wash out) or that he was a non-Airborne Ranger (so-called "Leg Rangers"), then he is omitting information while attempting to pass himself off as an elite soldier. A lie of omission is still a lie, but there is a technical ring of truth to it. Adding time to his service term (2 months I think, to make 7 years in instead of 6) could be accurate if he had deferred enlistment (common back then) or had to do reserve duty for months after leaving active duty. Saying he was a US Army Sniper is again misleading. He may have, as an MP, taken sniper classes, or acted as his unit's 'sniper' (read: SWAT type sharpshooter, not military combat sniper), but that is a far cry from having been assigned to take the full Sniper School at Benning and graduating as a combat sniper with scout training. Was he fully trained or was he just given a job in the MPs with classes in tactical sharpshooting?Again, I don't know. As for some of the other claims, there was a post on Discovery's DS website from someone who claimed to have served with Canterbury that attests to the accuracy of some of those items that were in question:   

_Stuntdriver
Junior Member
  Posted 07-04-12 08:45 PM Hide Post 
I have known Dave Canterbury for more than 27 yrs. We served together in Korea in 1985 & were in the same platoon at the 260th M.P. Co., 728th M.P. BN., 8th Army. We were both on the post S.R.T. (Special Reaction Team) & members of the battalion's combined S.R.T. Dave was the scout for our post team as well as one of our snipers. I was the other sniper. We trained at our post & with the battalion as S.R.T. snipers as well as in regular S.R.T. tactics. I have photos of us doing S.R.T. training & field (combat) training. We performed regular M.P. duties at Camp Carroll, but we would often be detailed to provide material escorts (mainly by rail) all over Korea. I went on numerous escorts, at least three of them with Dave. (The people that you worked with changed often) We traveled to & from Korea's largest southern port of Pusan (Bu-san) to the DMZ & anywhere in between. As a combat M.P., Dave was a squad leader & was the company instructor for unarmed combat tactics & was a survival instructor for our platoon. All I know is that we did these things. I can't speak for & I have no control of what is put in someone's records, but I was there & I know what we did do. There are many things that I did in the military that are not in my records, but that doesn't mean that I didn't do them. We were also in a band together. I'm not sure what people are saying that he did or did not do, but I know what he did while he was stationed with me. Even those many years ago, I would have thought him to be well suited for the show. I do know that the shooting schedule for Seasons 1 & 2 were difficult on his family & his business as he is the breadwinner. He has something in the works on another network with a well known personality that has a much briefer shooting schedule. More later when I get the okay._ 

So, again, I am not in a position to judge Canterbury. I suspect that like a lot of people, he made claims that were at the very best a 'white lie' regarding the breadth and scope of his training and experience. When Oliver Stone made "Platoon" he stated that he was in a forward combat unit like the one portrayed in the film and that he was often under fire and in danger during his tour. Later it was revealed that he was a typing and file clerk in a rear unit and never got near combat. Is that Canterbury's story or did he just put things on his 'resume' or allow things to be put in his Discovery Bio that were untrue or only partially true? I don't know. I know that he knows a lot about survival in the woods. I know that he can be a giant pain in the @$$. I know that he has an ego the size of Montana. Beyond that, I can't comment on whether he is guilty of 'stolen valor' or not. The guy in the post that says he served with him seemed to accept what he said as true, and validates many of his claims, so make of that what you will, assuming the poster is actually for real.

----------


## Sarge47

I found a bunch of info through google

http://www.pownetwork.org/phonies/phonies1160.htm

 I also trust Crash on it. There were also the really stupid things that he did like cutting his arm and cauterizing it with flame from a black powder gun.  Then there was the time he tried getting honey from a bee hive inside a tree,  Cody advised him not to but he did it anyway, and received a bunch of stings.  I laughed so hard at that one that my sides ached.   I, too, am sorry to see him go as he was great comedy relief!     :Nod:

----------


## crashdive123

For the record - I believe I said that there have been those that questioned the accuracy of Dave's military service.  I also said that his skill levels are apparent.  I never said or indicated that I had personal knowledge or the definitive answer on Dave's military service.

----------


## Sarge47

> For the record - I believe I said that there have been those that questioned the accuracy of Dave's military service.  I also said that his skill levels are apparent.  I never said or indicated that I had personal knowledge or the definitive answer on Dave's military service.


If I misunderstood I apologize.   :Blush:

----------


## Sarge47

The fact still remains though that Dave Canterbury is gone from Dual Survival and Cody's still there with a new partner.  I learned much from both guys, although I think Dave took too many risks, that's what  makes the ratings soar!  I would, actually, take Dave over Bear or Mykel any day of the week, although it looks like Dave is making a short film with Mykel for young people.   :Nod: 

This is off of his FB page dated July 3rd:    

ANNOUNCEMENT-Okay I have been waiting to let this out until things were solidified but I am going to be Making another TV Series with Myke Hawke for the Outdoor Channel with a Youth/Teen Survival Theme. I cannot release all details at thispoint but wanted to let friends know the new developments. It will be a very short filming season and this will allow me plenty of time for Family, The Pathfinder School, and YT Video Production. Just wanted to give everyone and update that is about all the info I can release at this time. Thank you for your support! Have a great Holiday Weekend!

Here's the FB page it came off of:    https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dave-...r/142229423061  :Clover:

----------


## Sarge47

Again, I'm sorry if I misunderstood you Crash, I was going by what I had read here sometime back:

"The issue I have with Dave C. is that there are stories about a much exaggerated "resume" of military service, much of it being totally false. I have not requested information regarding it with a FOIA request, but it leaves doubts in my mind about him. An individual's integrity is pretty high on my list of important things."

This is post #57 of this thread:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ave+Canterbury

References posted.     :Nod:

----------


## brotherjohn

Eventually I will own nothing more than I can carry and will travel hustling my art and music and visiting friends Ive made online. The World will be my wilderness.

----------


## Sarge47

> Eventually I will own nothing more than I can carry and will travel hustling my art and music and visiting friends Ive made online. The World will be my wilderness.


If it works for you then it works for me.      :Nod:

----------


## Celticwarrior

> I found a bunch of info through google
> 
> http://www.pownetwork.org/phonies/phonies1160.htm
> 
>  I also trust Crash on it. There were also the really stupid things that he did like cutting his arm and cauterizing it with flame from a black powder gun.  Then there was the time he tried getting honey from a bee hive inside a tree,  Cody advised him not to but he did it anyway, and received a bunch of stings.  I laughed so hard at that one that my sides ached.   I, too, am sorry to see him go as he was great comedy relief!


Looks like that website listing for Canterbury was cut and pasted directly from the BCUSA post, which itself may have been written in yet another forum originally. Nothing was changed or altered. It is submitted by someone, but the site accepted it at face value and it says nothing about independently verifying those claims. It simply lists the accusations 'as-is'. Vetting those accusations as well as verifying the original claims by Canterbury would be important, rather than simply cutting/pasting the same stuff and spreading it around the Net. As I said, I don't know the guy and I don't know his actual service record. As I also said, I am willing to bet that he 'streamlined' or 'accentuated' his resume to appear to be more than what he was in the Army during his 6 or 7 years of service for the purposes of establishing himself as an 'expert'. I have a problem with Stolen Valor just like anyone who has served, but I will give Canterbury the benefit of the doubt until it can be conclusively proven that he has actually stated specific claims that were patently not true. When you get folks out there like Steven Seagal claiming to have been a CIA assassin, or various politicians claiming to have been a SEAL, when they clearly never were, then I have a real issue with them. Saying you were a US Army Sniper, when you were an MP Sniper in the Army is a matter of semantics, and one that has significance only to folks who were actually a Sniper (as in, went to sniper school, completed the course, and acted as a sniper in combat) or those who want to nit-pick. If he actually claimed to BE a Ranger (not served with them, attached to them for a time, or went to and washed out of Ranger school) then that is different. Same with getting various medals. Those are honors that are reserved for VERY few and required great committment and sacrifice to obtain, and stealing credit for them when you did not actually EARN them is not only dishonorable but may be illegal depending on when the claims were made.

----------


## Sarge47

I don't know, just that Cody has stated that both he and Discovery has completely "vetted" his new partner. Anyway, I liked Dave, remember the time he used his hat to grab the skunk?  Hilarious!  I am going to miss his silly antics!     :Euro:

----------


## Sarge47

> Looks like that website listing for Canterbury was cut and pasted directly from the BCUSA post, which itself may have been written in yet another forum originally. Nothing was changed or altered. It is submitted by someone, but the site accepted it at face value and it says nothing about independently verifying those claims. It simply lists the accusations 'as-is'. Vetting those accusations as well as verifying the original claims by Canterbury would be important, rather than simply cutting/pasting the same stuff and spreading it around the Net. As I said, I don't know the guy and I don't know his actual service record. As I also said, I am willing to bet that he 'streamlined' or 'accentuated' his resume to appear to be more than what he was in the Army during his 6 or 7 years of service for the purposes of establishing himself as an 'expert'. I have a problem with Stolen Valor just like anyone who has served, but I will give Canterbury the benefit of the doubt until it can be conclusively proven that he has actually stated specific claims that were patently not true. When you get folks out there like Steven Seagal claiming to have been a CIA assassin, or various politicians claiming to have been a SEAL, when they clearly never were, then I have a real issue with them. Saying you were a US Army Sniper, when you were an MP Sniper in the Army is a matter of semantics, and one that has significance only to folks who were actually a Sniper (as in, went to sniper school, completed the course, and acted as a sniper in combat) or those who want to nit-pick. If he actually claimed to BE a Ranger (not served with them, attached to them for a time, or went to and washed out of Ranger school) then that is different. Same with getting various medals. Those are honors that are reserved for VERY few and required great committment and sacrifice to obtain, and stealing credit for them when you did not actually EARN them is not only dishonorable but may be illegal depending on when the claims were made.


Anyhoo, the way I see it it could be worse, you could be in favor of Bear Grylls...although, like David, he's also looking for work.     :Euro:

----------


## Celticwarrior

> Anyhoo, the way I see it it could be worse, you could be in favor of Bear Grylls...although, like David, he's also looking for work.


Maybe they could all get together on a new show: "Why I can't keep a job on a network that believes in Mermaids?" LOL

----------


## Rick

Some folks call them stars. I think they are just seasonal workers with high visibility. Here today, gone tomorrow.

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Maybe they could all get together on a new show: "Why I can't keep a job on a network that believes in Mermaids?" LOL


 I'm with ya on that brother!

----------


## blueheron124

I know this was a few years ago but I am ready to do this now. me and my dog. Is it still an option?
4

----------


## crashdive123

Since the OP was looking for talent for a TV production  ...... and it was six years ago  .....  and they haven't posted since then  ........  I doubt it, but why not contact her - you never know.

----------


## dfghjkl

Oops...............just another spam monkey.

----------


## LowKey

Ah, never mind. Yesterday's news. LOL.

----------

